# MIDI File Playback Problem



## jaybird0827 (Jun 23, 2007)

Can anyone provide insight for this one?

I use FTP to upload MIDI files to the Puritanboard.
Windows Media Player plays the file http://www.puritanboard.com/jaybird/Martyrs.midi (1K) normally.

Windows Media Player sends an error on attempt to play http://www.puritanboard.com/jaybird/StColumba.midi (3k).

Windows Media Player plays both files normally when I select them from My Documents.

The error message I get from trying to play the StColumba.midi is


> Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.
> [ Close ] [Web Help]


 
I tried the Web Help option but got nowhere. Any help appreciated. TIA


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 23, 2007)

Jay,

The first file played fine for me as well. The second opened properly in Quicktime but there was complete silence.

I think there might be a problem in the encoding of the file. I would try re-installing the software you use to create the file.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 3, 2007)

I wanted to try every alternative before reinstalling. Checked with the software provider (FinaleMusic) and also with Microsoft. Got nowhere.

Then I remembered that I'm also paying my ISP for space on their server. So I FTP'd the same file there. 

Following played normally: St. Columba

This one also worked: Stroudwater

Oh well!


----------



## Tirian (Jul 3, 2007)

Are they really the same files? The second one has a .MID extention which is regular for midi files yet the first has a .midi extension. I realise they could just be named differently but the same content, but worth checking. Maybe try renaming the first one to .MID, or upload the .MID file from the working site back to the first site that isnt working....

Matt


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 3, 2007)

Matthew,

Good point. Actually I tried what you suggested, and that didn't work either.

The way I see it - upload it to one server, it works. Upload it to another, it doesn't. Still the same file.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 4, 2007)

I worked with Rich offline on the issue. I emailed a copy of the file to him, and he FTP'd it to the server. The file played normally!

Guess the problem is back to my computer.

Thanks Rich - your help much appreciated.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 4, 2007)

It could be the ftp protocol that is being used to upload the file. Does your ftp program have a setting for whether ASCII is used or not?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> It could be the ftp protocol that is being used to upload the file. Does your ftp program have a setting for whether ASCII is used or not?



Yeah, I asked him the same thing a while back. Never got the answer on that. Most of the FTP programs know to do binary except for ASCII files.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 4, 2007)

Fred and Rich,

Tested with another file.
 BULLS-EYE!!! That worked. 

The file is Stroudwater.mid.

I entered two commands this time.

ftp>binary
ftp>put Stroudwater.mid

Thank you both, Fred and Rich, for your help. Yeah, Rich, now I finally understand what you were trying to tell me - your patience appreciated.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 4, 2007)

Jay,

Glad it worked now. Computers are funny things, but even when there are problems, it can be like a puzzle to be solved!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Jay,
> 
> Glad it worked now. Computers are funny things, but even when there are problems, it can be like a puzzle to be solved!



That's why I enjoy working with them.


----------

